# Washington Combine Flyers - found bird



## Peter Belenky (Aug 6, 2008)

A banded pigeon has been frequenting our feeders in Chevy Chase, Washington, DC for some time. I have learned that the number NKC 621 2008 represents Washington Combine Flyers, for which the contact person is William Howard Link (3464 Plum Tree Dr., Ellicott City, MD 21042, tel. 410-418-5170), but repeated calls have not been answered. Does anyone know a different way to contact this group or who might have knowledge of their band assignments? We would like to get in touch with the bird's owner.

Today, my wife saw another banded bird, but I haven't had an opportunity to read the number.

Peter Belenky

[email protected]

(202) 686-3535


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Try contacting Matt. I believe he knows some of the flyers in this combine. Not sure how close he is to you, but he may be able to take the bird if you've captured it. 

Matt Hickey
[email protected]
Dundalk MD 
443-765-7494

If you can't get in touch with Matt, then call this person. Don't send him an email because he probably won't get it. 

Secretary - Treasurer
Val Matteucci
P.O.Box 374
Hicksville,NY 11802
Phone:
(516) 794-3612
Fax516) 794-6654
[email protected]

If none of this works, let us know. The bird does need to be captured before anyone can do anything about the bird. It is a young bird (2008) so it's probably lost and most likely won't go home. Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a link for a trap that you might be able to use to catch the bird. 

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Peter Belenky (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks to Lovebirds for the advice. Mr. Hickey had no information, but Mr. Matteucci gave me the name of the new contact person for Wahington Combine Flyers: Mike Barksdale, in Temple Hills, MD (301-449-5891). 

I left a message for him, but neither he nor the bird's owner has replied. Meanwhile, the bird, which we had been feeding for a week, has disappeared, either seeking shelter elsewhere or meeting with a misadventure. We wish we could have found its home, but Lovebirds has helped us to do what we could and to be better prepared if another stray turns up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Peter Belenky said:


> Thanks to Lovebirds for the advice. Mr. Hickey had no information, but Mr. Matteucci gave me the name of the new contact person for Wahington Combine Flyers: Mike Barksdale, in Temple Hills, MD (301-449-5891).
> 
> I left a message for him, but neither he nor the bird's owner has replied. Meanwhile, the bird, which we had been feeding for a week, has disappeared, either seeking shelter elsewhere or meeting with a misadventure. We wish we could have found its home, but Lovebirds has helped us to do what we could and to be better prepared if another stray turns up.


There's a good chance the bird went on home. They will do that frequently. We don't KNOW that they will go home when they stay and stay at a location, so we (or maybe I) recommend catching the bird and go from there. If someone has one of MY birds hanging out at their home, I ALWAYS ask them to try to catch it and let me come pick it up. Everyone however isn't of the same mind as me. I'm sorry the owners didn't contact you. We'll just hope for the best. You did what you could and that's more than a lot of people will do.


----------

